# Highgate Station (above ground, disused) and tunnels



## RedDave (Mar 17, 2013)

That's the one described in Disused Stations.

It is shown here in a film called Paperhouse released in 1988, and is the location of the hide-and-seek game near the start, shown in Part 1, from 09:17 onwards, and Part 2 until 00:53 and again from 02:18 until 02:42.


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Mar 17, 2013)

Flippin eck Tucker ! I thought that was Grange Hill all over again.

Nice one for the recommendation. Just watching it now. Good to see an early shape Range Rover with the soggy rear suspension, like driving a bucket of rice pudding. Saab 900 turbo much more like it.

** Edit. Not a bad film really. The girl was a bit of a space cadet but story made it worth watching all the same.


----------

